# PostOp Wound Dehiscence



## Emmy1260 (Apr 23, 2013)

Patient is seen in the clinic 8 days post op (c-section) for "drainage from incision". Physician documentation "incision-small opening in the center of incision approx 1cm. area probed with qtip and intact, thick purulent red drainage from incision. cultures obtained. area flushed with saline and packed with a large quantity of 1/4 inch iodiform gause, area of erythema noted around center of incision." Assessment/Plan: "wound seroma/cellulitis - will start on keflex and flagyl. afebrile. pt will followup tomorrow in clinic."

Patient is seen the next 9 consecutive days for dressing change and is seen by various physicans at the clinic. 

Do I code an E/M (99211-215) for each visit? Should I use 99024 - Post op visit for visits with the physician who preformed the c-section? What about 12021- treatment of superficial wound dehiscence, with packing? 2 days after initial visit, culture came back positive for Group B beta strep, E. coli and candida albicans. And the patient is insulin-dependent diabetic.

I'm having a 'moment' and just can't seem to make sense on this one.


----------

